
Solarized is gone? - cprior
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ethanschoonover.com&#x2F;solarized&#x2F;<p>404 for the page that I tend to visit every other month.
Google does not return the page in the organic search so it must have beeen gone for a few days.<p>Anybody knows what happened?
======
rbanffy
Wasn't it a color theme? If that's it, it lives on in many different
implementations of it and will continue to do so.

------
fturco
Now it says: "Note: SITE RESTORATION IN PROGRESS"

------
jryan49
You can still find the repo on github

